# Cheese on



## moresmoke (Dec 13, 2016)

IMG_4681.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like a nice assortment!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2016)

That is a good assortment of cheeses!  Should be done by now!  How did it turn out?


----------



## moresmoke (Dec 14, 2016)

IMG_4701.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Dec 14, 2016






Turned out good. Vac packed and in fridge now, a wide variety for sure. Now the wait. Smoked with apple starting and cherry finish. Two hours. I've been going over three with my previous smokes and I love it but some folks have sampled and thought it was too smokey. I say three hours is perfect but wanted to try two


----------

